# Workshop pics



## Fizzy (9 Mar 2007)

At last the workshop is nearly finished. So it was about time I put some pics of it online.  
I have not screened the pics properly so if you see things like guards off :shock: it was for photographic etc etc etc you know the score :^o 
Flickr account has only been setup so I hope the pics are in the right order and are big enough to view properly. 

I have removed the link to Flickr and posted the pics later in this thread (hope you don't mind)

Comments on anything are welcome (especially if they help me in some way)
Cheers Fizzy


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2007)

Bravo - looks nice and cosy now!

Adam


----------



## Waka (9 Mar 2007)

Looks good Fizzy, now for some porjects?


----------



## Fizzy (9 Mar 2007)

I,m not sure this will work but I have decided to try to put the pics on this webpage instead of linking above the way I had as I know when browsing this forum I hate to have to look away from the thread I'm in.
so here goes

Starting to build the workbench





Bench complete .... Triumph Tiger 955i in the pic as well. Superb bike!




AW10BSB2 table saw from Axminster arrived.








It's a mess and I still have to put these boards up yet.




corner need sorting sometime soon. far to much on display to attract dust




Record BS300 bandsaw PT260 thicknesser/planer DX4000 dust extractor & camvac in the background. 




I put up a bendy MDF backing behind the mitre saw to help control dust




Garage door insulated at last. Should help deaden sound as well. 




I hope all the above pics are sized OK if not I'll say sorry now  but hopefully you can see them ok on your computer.


----------



## ByronBlack (9 Mar 2007)

Great pics and nice workshop. I like the layout. I've been thinking seriously about settling on a layout for mine but can never seem to get it right, your's looks good for the space you have. What are the dimensions of it?


----------



## Paul.J (9 Mar 2007)

Hello Fizzy.
Nice workshop.Looks nice n neat.  
Can you tell what you have put on the garage door,and do you still open it.
I need something for a double size door which is used all the time.
Cheers.
Paul.J.


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Mar 2007)

Fizzy,
The shop's looking great - very neat and tidy too.

I second your liking for the bike, I rode one for 5000 miles in N. America..


----------



## mailee (9 Mar 2007)

Wow Fizzy is your workshop that big that you need a motorbike to get around it! :shock: No seriously though looks a nice shop, wait until it is like mine and covered in dust though. :lol:


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Mar 2007)

Fizzy
Looking good. The bendy MDF hood looks like it should do the trick. I know mine works but I suppose it all depends on exactly where the saw wants to throw the dust.
You will just get the workshop "right" and then you will discover that you need to change it because it doesn't work the way you thought it would.
This seems to be normal and it is amazing how you can fit more stuff in and still have more space. I think it's called being creative.
Good luck with the process of making things and changing things - it's fun really!
Cheers.

SF


----------



## Fizzy (9 Mar 2007)

ByronBlack":34z1viy3 said:


> What are the dimensions of it?


Garage is 17'x11' thought it was big enough until I got my table saw :shock: 



Paul.J":34z1viy3 said:


> Hello Fizzy.
> Nice workshop.Looks nice n neat.
> Can you tell what you have put on the garage door,and do you still open it.
> I need something for a double size door which is used all the time.
> ...


I used 25mm Kingspan 8'x4' sheets and needed 2 of them to do a single garage door. I had some left over but not a lot so take care with your cuts if you do decide to go that way. Really well pleased with it now that it is done. Yes I do still open it but only if I need to get anything very big in .... hoping to get it closed completly soon.



waterhead37":34z1viy3 said:


> Fizzy,
> The shop's looking great - very neat and tidy too.
> I second your liking for the bike, I rode one for 5000 miles in N. America..


I owned the Triumph Tiger for about 3 years and loved it, my best bike ever ! .... I had to sell it to get some more tools for the workshop  but the main reason was because every time I was out on it I was thinking of "what if" I had a crash and with a 3 year old son at home thats not the way to ride a bike .... so after 25 years biking it was time to sell up.


----------



## Noel (10 Mar 2007)

Looking well Fizzy. Like the curved box for the SCMS and the fold up extra surface is a great idea.

Noel


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Mar 2007)

Nice going Fizzy,

I would post pics of my single garage/shop, but my machines are buried under timber and stuff at the moment. Daughter came back home to stay a while. 

I have used my garage with metal door, for thirty-five years. The door faces due South, and gets a lot of sunshine. Keeps the workshop warm (comparatively) and very dry. Never had any tools go rusty, even though I haven't been able to do a lot for the last twelve months. I guess from the insulation on your door, you get cold in there at times... 

Use a handsaw and plane... That'll warm yer! :lol: 
Happy chipping m'man.


----------



## Fizzy (10 Mar 2007)

One of the main reasons for Insulating the door was noise reduction as there are houses close to me. It will help only when the wind blows straight at the door as I could feel a draught sometimes. It really is a good job though


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Mar 2007)

Hi Fizzy,

Ahh... I see..
Well as any woodwork I do is usually when everyone else is at work, I don't upset anyone.

The planing machine is the noisiest thing I have (When planing wide boards esp.) So just closing the door usually suffices. 

But a new garage door has been fitted, so I think I will do as you have.
Thanks again
Happy Chipping
John


----------



## tim (19 Mar 2007)

Looks very well organised.


Only criticism/ suggestion i'd offer is that I'd turn the air filter round by 90 degrees though since the exhaust is pointing straight at the wall. it would be a lot more efficient that way.

Cheers


Tim


----------



## Fizzy (19 Mar 2007)

tim":rprc3ou2 said:


> Looks very well organised.
> 
> 
> Only criticism/ suggestion i'd offer is that I'd turn the air filter round by 90 degrees though since the exhaust is pointing straight at the wall. it would be a lot more efficient that way.
> ...



Hi Tim
I had thought of doing that but the only thing that stopped me was if it was turned then it would foul on the garage door if I ever needed to open it. Also the Jet has a vent with fins that you can move from side to side so I have it angled towards the corner and it seems to work that way. I have never got to use it in anger yet ..... so time will tell.
Thanks for suggesting it


----------



## lucky9cat (25 Mar 2007)

Thanks for showing us your workshop Fizzy. Looks good. I'm thinking about getting one of those air filters - there's always something else isn't there :? 

Cheers, Ted


----------



## Marky (25 Mar 2007)

Fizzy...

Just spotted the bar cart, a nice little bit of storage.

Ive got some that I use as wheel around storage...

Marky


----------



## Fizzy (25 Mar 2007)

Hi Marky

I won't ask where you got your bar cart from as long as you don't ask me  :-$  
I did have a few more but found homes for them all very quickly :lol: 

Hi Ted

I have not got testing the air filter fully yet ... but when I have had it on it seems to clear the air very well and I only have it on the 1st setting out of 3. The remote control for it is a really good job but the filter box has a light unit on the rear of it to show you what you have selected but it is of no use up there. Maybe they will fit one on the front someday or maybe I need to make a frame to hang a mirror behind it to show me whats happening :lol:


----------



## Marky (28 Mar 2007)

Fizzy....

Have you ever seen how much some people sell them for on ebay..

Marky


----------



## Fizzy (28 Mar 2007)

Marky

I had not thought to even check ebay ..... I wish I still had the chance to get more. At 1 stage I had the chance for about 45 of them as an Airline had went bust and we had the carts.

Then again way back then ebay was not as popular :roll: 

Must go and check ebay now  maybe mine would go to a new home


----------

